

Square to livestream major announcement on Monday, May 23rd - patr1ck
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/17/square-to-livestream-product-announcement-at-techcrunch-disrupt/

======
codybmusser
Am I too much a video game nerd if my first thought was, a new Final Fantasy?

